# Degreasing a european mount?



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

hot water and dawn detergent is what i use.. heat the water to about 120, change the water when it gets cloudy... every skull is different - some take 2-3 weeks some alot longer....... ammonia and acetone can also be used to degrease the tougher ones


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

How do you heat the water to that temp and hold it?


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

i use either a bucket heater or hot water element wired to a thermostat....different size totes depending on how many im doing, you can use an aquarium heter but they only go to about 90


----------

